# any medics ? .



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

I occasionally get quite large bruise looking marks on the back of my hand without knocking it , I am 73 years old would this have any bearing on this?.Would thinning of skin cause it
GEOMAR


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Do you take any medication? This may be the cause, depending what you take. Feel free to pm me (I am a nurse) with details and I may be abl to give you advice.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

My mother used to have this problem and the older she got the worse it got.
As you get older the skin thins and the veins seem to be on the surface more and she would knock it and thenhave to have a bruise for a long time.
But listen to Mrs W as she helped me and made me get a 2nd opinion which really did save my life. :wink:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

locovan said:


> But listen to Mrs W as she helped me and made me get a 2nd opinion which really did save my life. :wink:


She may have "persuaded" you to get the second opinion, but as far as I am concerned she has given me my life for the past 36 3/4 years ongoing..... 

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ah, so would Mrs W actually be Mrs Penquin?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

She certainly is, the first and only for me, it has been known on MHF for a long time - we have always made it very clear so that there can be no confusion.

Dave :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

As long as *you* don't get confused Dave is all that really matters!!


----------

